# French election



## Roify (Apr 23, 2017)

Your thoughts ?
I want a nice discussion thread here, its always nice .3.!
So please share your thoughts if you want too.
btw im contra pen because shes dumb tbh


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 23, 2017)

Roify said:


> Your thoughts ?
> I want a nice discussion thread here, its always nice .3.!
> So please share your thoughts if you want too.
> btw im contra pen because shes dumb tbh


We are screwed basically Le pen is trump in female and in worse
and Macron is the guy who want to invite all foreign in france and make french people pay for them (no one want him and they use him for everyone to vote le pen which want to put every foreign out of france)
Anyway i might quit france and go in england or swiss


----------



## Roify (Apr 23, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> We are screwed basically Le pen is trump in female and in worse
> and Macron is the guy who want to invite all foreign in france and make french people pay for them (no one want him and they use him for everyone to vote le pen which want to put every foreign out of france)
> Anyway i might quit france and go in england or swiss


ye man same here, she wants to leave eu which I dont see a reason too?
I mean those people are doing such unnecesesary things like trump for example, hes wasting money for a dumb wall.
Like wtf why, its not even really possible to build it.


Spoiler







btw im 14 and living in germany.
here is the same problem, germany has the afd .
and to be honest its not as worse as in france right now but for real if pen and afd get ellected ill be also moving to another country when im older.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 23, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> We are screwed basically Le pen is trump in female and in worse
> and Macron is the guy who want to invite all foreign in france and make french people pay for them (no one want him and they use him for everyone to vote le pen which want to put every foreign out of france)
> Anyway i might quit france and go in england or swiss


England? But we voted for Brexit so I guess you're not coming here either. 

I remember when all those American celebs said they'd move to Canada and they never did it. Haha.

#ImWithHer


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 23, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> England? But we voted for Brexit so I guess you're not coming here either.
> 
> I remember when all those American celebs said they'd move to Canada and they never did it. Haha.
> 
> #ImWithHer


there is always swiss
But actually I really love scotland and i think when i will be older i will live in edinburgh ^^
Though now we are speaking about a frexit


----------



## Roify (Apr 23, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> England? But we voted for Brexit so I guess you're not coming here either.
> 
> I remember when all those American celebs said they'd move to Canada and they never did it. Haha.
> 
> #ImWithHer


fuck it being a weeb and moving to japan is the solution and what do you mean by your with her?


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 23, 2017)

Roify said:


> fuck it being a weeb and moving to japan is the solution and what do you mean by your with her?


Maybe he meant Le Pen

Japan isn't the best place to be at all
I like their culture but living there isn't that easy


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Apr 23, 2017)

Roify said:


> fuck it being a weeb and moving to japan is the solution and what do you mean by your with her?



Thinks he means he is wilth La Pen

Anyways I would ask why do you think the wall is not needed?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2017)

French? 
Well, sorry for making this joke but i call this country a "sea of baguettes".
Anyways, back on-topic, Le Pen is another Trump-like clone which wants to create a war and doesn't know what the hell is she doing, lol.


----------



## Roify (Apr 23, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Maybe he meant Le Pen
> 
> Japan isn't the best place to be at all
> I like their culture but living there isn't that easy


Its not hard okay >:^) ( btw I was kidding with japan and this post )



Spoiler


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 23, 2017)

Fuck that shit i'm on the moon now 
Planning to moove to mars


----------



## Roify (Apr 23, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Fuck that shit i'm on the moon now
> Planning to moove to mars


hahaha no lets be like rick just screw this dimension and move to another alternate timeline



SomecallmeBerto said:


> Thinks he means he is wilth La Pen
> 
> Anyways I would ask why do you think the wall is not needed?


I mean why would you need it ?
Its just wasting money and its not even really possible.
He can talk but do nothing, hes ruining shit.
He said hell remove obama care on the first day which he didnt, Liar.
and he has mexican workers and so many mexicans are in the USA?
does he want to gas them like hitler or what.
Like personally man, we are all humans and I dont understand why people still think we are so different.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I would wish someone would finally kill mass surveillance


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2017)

Roify said:


> Its just wasting money and its not even really possible.
> He can talk but do nothing, hes ruining shit.


Smh, if he manages to create a wall that will be visible from fucking space then i guess.
Still, one will climb that wall. :^)


----------



## Roify (Apr 23, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Smh, if he manages to create a wall that will be visible from fucking space then i guess.
> Still, one will climb that wall. :^)


why smh ?


----------



## chocoboss (Apr 23, 2017)

As French, there is no surprise here. Ppl are bored of actual dylema right / left that why we have "Le PEN" and "Macron" at second turn. Now we will have to make a choice.


----------



## Roify (Apr 23, 2017)

The problem is many young people wont vote then WHICH WILL LEED TO PROBLEMS!
same problem was with trump.
Old people will vote for le pen and thats not good at all, France PLEASE DONT MAKE THE SAME MISTAKE
@Alkéryn


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2017)

Roify said:


> why smh ?


I got used to that shortcut so much, i forgot it's meaning.
I treat it more as sound tbh. Like you're arguing "Trump isn't good *smh*"

welp.


----------



## Roify (Apr 23, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> I got used to that shortcut so much, i forgot it's meaning.
> I treat it more as sound tbh. Like you're arguing "Trump isn't good *smh*"
> 
> welp.


oh ok, its fine 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



chocoboss said:


> As French, there is no surprise here. Ppl are bored of actual dylema right / left that why we have "Le PEN" and "Macron" at second turn. Now we will have to make a choice.


I wish I would live in the dimension where Hitler cured cancer, mass surveillance would be dead, no communism, no hate like being homophobic or racist and world peace  . and where weed is legal


----------



## chocoboss (Apr 23, 2017)

@Roify : Macron will kill all functionary ( civil servant ? dunno how to tell that ), make us work 50H / week to earn less than with our 35H /week, nice, you're sur it is better ?


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 23, 2017)

I don't know how many will be able to see this but most of what I know about this was from watching the following last week



Various people have uploaded that in its entirety if it is blocked where you are at (do a search for last week tonight french election).

I will say I thoroughly approve of egging and flouring politicians though.

Back on topic I don't know what real power the office has, as far as being hamstrung by courts and other bodies, though I certainly don't imagine it to be a figurehead type situation.


----------



## Plushie (Apr 23, 2017)

Before I'm stating what I think, I'd first like to adress the elephant in the room of polling.
Last (unofficial, touted because french law forbids polls when voting is going on) exit polls 2 hours before the officials came out was:
Macron at about 25%
Le Pen Melonchon and Fillon at 20%

At the time of writing, the official exits are:
Le Pen 25% - Macron 21%

Again, polls were incorrect slightly beyond margin or error and scewed in the opposite direction.

On to my opinions on Le Pen - Macron. (As Belgian in my late twenties)
France has problems that current Hollande didn't fix-made worse. Both socialist and republican parties' candidates didn't make the second round. Youth unemployment at about 25% and total at 10% becoming unmanagable, terror happening more and more often. These two problems have the most public interest.

I personally think France doesn't need to leave the EU, as France is so influencial it can change the EU for the better, directly. So I disagree with Le Pen wanting to leave, at least she said she's hold a referendum instead of choosing to leave by herself. Macron on the other hand, while I think being neutral is a hard position to be in politically and I applaud him for that, I think he's too maleable as a neutral, as he seems to give in too much when talking about foreign policy.

Internal policy: I doubt Le Pen's economic know-how, even though she livened up the village she came from (forgot the name, scuse me). Macron, as a banker, I fear for his secret friends.

In the end I fear with Macron: not enough will happen and France will continue to weaken. With Le Pen, I fear too much will happen. But at the end I will at least understand if and why either 'outsider' becomes president. I'm certainly glad the communist didn't make it.

Edit: I'd like to add that, just like the USA, people actually have a real choice. It's not a situation where both runners are eachothers cousins twice removed.


----------



## Roify (Apr 23, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> I don't know how many will be able to see this but most of what I know about this was from watching the following last week
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its luckily not blocked


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 23, 2017)

Roify said:


> The problem is many young people wont vote then WHICH WILL LEED TO PROBLEMS!
> same problem was with trump.
> Old people will vote for le pen and thats not good at all, France PLEASE DONT MAKE THE SAME MISTAKE
> @Alkéryn


I didn't vote
Don't give a fuck actually, i'm outa there soon


----------



## Roify (Apr 23, 2017)

Plushie said:


> Before I'm stating what I think, I'd first like to adress the elephant in the room of polling.
> Last (unofficial, touted because french law forbids polls when voting is going on) exit polls 2 hours before the officials came out was:
> Macron at about 25%
> Le Pen Melonchon and Fillon at 20%
> ...


yes communism is SHIT and its the same situation like the USA.
both sites are bad

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Alkéryn said:


> I didn't vote
> Don't give a fuck actually, i'm outa there soon


good boy where should we go ? :^)


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 23, 2017)

Roify said:


> yes communism is SHIT and its the same situation like the USA.
> both sites are bad
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Come to my place you are welcome


----------



## Roify (Apr 23, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Come to my place you are welcome


free candy?


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 23, 2017)

Roify said:


> free candy?


Lolipops ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FAST6191 said:


> I don't know how many will be able to see this but most of what I know about this was from watching the following last week
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When you are french and watching an english documentary about france


----------



## Roify (Apr 23, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Lolipops ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


I'm in ( ͡°╭͜ʖ╮͡° )


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 23, 2017)

Actually the fun thing is that i have a pretty good intuition 
which told me 2 month before that trump would win even if my logic told me the oposite
now my logic says it will not be le pen but my intuiton have been saying she will be elected for about two month so meh ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Roify (Apr 23, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Actually the fun thing is that i have a pretty good intuition
> which told me 2 month before that trump would win even if my logic told me the oposite
> now my logic says it will not be le pen but my intuiton have been saying she will be elected for about two month so meh ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


nvm I just understood what you mean 
sorry


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 23, 2017)

Roify said:


> for about 2 months?


Yup they are manipulating us with the terorist attack to make people hate muslims
then puting someone which says that he want even more muslim in france
then they put the one they want to be elected saying that she want to eject eveyone which is the oposite of macron

On top of that macron used a law hole to impose a new law that stole our minimum wage
so now we can work 50 H per week and be paid less
Of course people are voting Le pen and i can bet on that even if she is worse than trump
macron is also terrible
that's why whatever the outcome i'm leaving

I also have a black board where i wrote all the election results (for the first and second run) about a month ago in front of my familly (i made a bet, also did with trump and they said it was not possible xD) and for the moment i was right with about a 1% error margin for the 5 first candidate
but it isn't hard, the results are far from being random

anyway lepen will win with about 55 to 65 %
the seconf round and i can bet on that xP


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 23, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> When you are french and watching an english documentary about france



Actually it is worse and it is American, just an English host. That said watching how outsiders perceive things to be going on is great fun. Seldom amazingly accurate, not that the internal stuff is either, but occasionally leads to things you might not expect.
Some suggest people read up on "both" sides of an issue but I tend to find the world is not so binary and the outsider stuff forms part of that.


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 23, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Actually it is worse and it is American, just an English host. That said watching how outsiders perceive things to be going on is great fun. Seldom amazingly accurate, not that the internal stuff is either, but occasionally leads to things you might not expect.
> Some suggest people read up on "both" sides of an issue but I tend to find the world is not so binary and the outsider stuff forms part of that.


Yeah but basicaly we are screwed 
even more than america with trump 
I'm mooving I think, just have to figure out where but It might be swiss because 
1) my step father (i live with him) have double nationality and work there
2 it is close 
3 it is going well there


----------



## Roify (Apr 23, 2017)

Oh and did I miss,
She wants to leave Nato and introduce the franc again?
Why, the euro is stronger than the dollar  also why leave nato france would be fucked if ww3 breaks out becasue Kim randomly decides to take his drugs again.
and I support multi culture there is nothing wrong with the coran.
Its people abusing the religion, They aren't religious or muslims at all.
iirc the coran even says that hurting people isnt good and the whole how you threat people so you will be threated.


----------



## Viri (Apr 23, 2017)

So, it's basically lady Trump vs Bernie if he was amped up to 20?

If France leaves the EU, along with the UK, then the EU is dead.


----------



## Roify (Apr 23, 2017)

Viri said:


> So, it's basically lady Trump vs Bernie if he was amped up to 20?
> 
> If France leaves the EU, along with the UK, then the EU is dead.


sadly yes because idiots


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 23, 2017)

Viri said:


> So, it's basically lady Trump vs Bernie if he was amped up to 20?
> 
> If France leaves the EU, along with the UK, then the EU is dead.


the EU is a bad thing anyway
France was much wealthier when we had the franc
so yeah

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Viri said:


> So, it's basically lady Trump vs Bernie if he was amped up to 20?
> 
> If France leaves the EU, along with the UK, then the EU is dead.


And no bernie is okay
macron is kinda hilary in different, less agressive towards other country but willing to steal his own


----------



## Roify (Apr 23, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> the EU is a bad thing anyway
> France was much wealthier when we had the franc
> so yeah
> 
> ...


well that doesnt mean they will be wealthier then like last time :/ and swiss is fine 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

actually it seems like ISIS is trying to make this happen?
oh boy ill be theorizing soon


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 23, 2017)

Roify said:


> well that doesnt mean they will be wealthier then like last time :/ and swiss is fine
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


You want a fun fact, at each eleciton (regional too) there was a terorist attack


----------



## Originality (Apr 23, 2017)

I voted. The polls are exactly what I expected them to be. Now I have a couple more weeks to decide if I want to support Lady Trump or French Obama.


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 23, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> England? But we voted for Brexit so I guess you're not coming here either.
> 
> I remember when all those American celebs said they'd move to Canada and they never did it. Haha.
> 
> #ImWithHer


I'm still waiting for all the celebs to come here. 
Especially Snoop Dogg since weed will be legal for recreational purposes, next year.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 23, 2017)

Roify said:


> Your thoughts ?
> I want a nice discussion thread here, its always nice .3.!
> So please share your thoughts if you want too.
> btw im contra pen because shes dumb tbh



I don't vote. They are the corruption and always will be. Don't trust no presidents, no governments, no mayors, no congress, no senators, and nobody.  The corruption is everywhere. Nah.


----------



## Viri (Apr 23, 2017)

gamefan5 said:


> I'm still waiting for all the celebs to come here.
> Especially Snoop Dogg since weed will be legal for recreational purposes, next year.


You'll be waiting a long time! 

These are the same people don't vote outside of a Presidential election, if they even bother to vote then.


----------



## chocoboss (Apr 23, 2017)

Life was not that hard 20 years ago without euro and borderland. Old time was good ^=^


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 23, 2017)




----------

